# Hypo toad!!



## zulu (Sep 20, 2005)

Saw a couple of hypo looking toads swimming around when i looked in the storm water pit,they were thrown out with the spade onto the grass and given the nulla nulla treatment  Cheered me up it did :lol: give me cheek now you mongrels,onley another two billion to go! :evil: :evil:


----------



## iceman (Sep 20, 2005)

keep up the good work mate.


----------



## deathinfire (Oct 18, 2005)

TOADS ARE GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zulu (Oct 18, 2005)

*re Hypo*

Hi there,heres a toad that was seen sunbaking upside down after having been battered by a pair of blundstones,dont worry he was ok and got up and hopped away 8)


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 18, 2005)

:cry: I mis-read the title. I thought it said "Hypno toad"


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 18, 2005)

Vat69 said:


> :cry: I mis-read the title. I thought it said "Hypno toad"



as did i vat i was expecting sumthing from futurama


----------



## zulu (Oct 18, 2005)

Vat69 said:


> :cry: I mis-read the title. I thought it said "Hypno toad"


 LOLZ yeh i told him to immagine he was on a beach in Hawaii.


----------



## SLACkra (Oct 18, 2005)

> as did i vat i was expecting sumthing from futurama



as did i. for some reason the futurama reference got me thinking about the south park episode with the peruvian staring frog...

i kill those things all the time. only way to stop em would be to put of some sortof cain toad proof fence around eveyr source of freshwater. there were hundreds of tini ones near my grandparents house. we need a giant blender...


----------



## munkee (Oct 18, 2005)

mmmm..... soup! :mrgreen:


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 18, 2005)

Now that's just outright cruel,you should have kept a few and we could have crossed them with my albino t=-+ and we could breed them,keep the whole lot,create our own market and make a fortune..yep hypos crossed albino toadus splattus :twisted:


----------



## castellano (Jan 16, 2006)

*hypo toad*

do what i do get a leaf blower or a spud cannon suck the little buggers up and shoot them at a wall :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2006)

Why ? I kill everyone I see and take no delight in doing it. I reckon they are great animals, the ultimate survivor and actually quite nice looking in an amphibian sorta way. 



deathinfire said:


> TOADS ARE GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## castellano (Jan 16, 2006)

boa said:


> Why ? I kill everyone I see and take no delight in doing it. I reckon they are great animals, the ultimate survivor and actually quite nice looking in an amphibian sorta way.
> 
> 
> deathinfire said:
> ...


They are pests that compete with our endemic species of frog. they destroy our eccosystem and there but ugly.


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2006)

I wasn't questioning their effect on the environment, I was referring to them being labelled gross which I think is unjustified


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 16, 2006)

He he I love toad threads


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 16, 2006)

I kinda gotta agree with Boa.. back when I was young we held cane toad races and at the time I could pick them up no worries.. but now I find them kinda scary.. funny really.


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 16, 2006)

I pick them up with my golf club now .


----------

